# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  φοβαμαι

## bell

Ποσο δικιο ειχες, οταν ειπες, οτι δεν εχω να παλεψω με την αποφαση μου μονο.Φοβαμαι, αυτο που ερχεται και δεν το γνωριζω.Φοβαμαι, την ερημια της ψυχης μου.Φοβαμαι, γιατι δεν νιωθω.

----------


## 8odwris

εν ξερω αν απευθηνεσε σε καποιον η οχι διοτι δεν μιλας πολυ συγκεκριμενα.....
Αν απευθηνεσε σε καποιον...... η κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο ...Τοτε βοηθα μας να Το καταλαβουμε...

εξαλου το αγνωστο που δεν εχει ερθει ακομα ολοι λιγο πολυ το φοβουντε ποσο μαλον στην φαση της διαδικασιας προσπαθειας για απεξαρτηση... που ολα στην αρχη ειναι μπερδεμενα στον εσωτερικο μας κοσμο

Επικεντρωσου στο τι κανεις τωρα.
Στο ΤΩΡΑ

ΥΓ και ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν νιωθεις..φυσικα και νιωθεις..
Ο Φοβος ειναι και αυτος ενα συναισθημα..

;)
PErimenw ...perissotera ........νεαα.........ΣΟΥ
Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## bell

Το τωρα ομως ειναι χψρις την στηριξη του μπουκαλιου(γιατι το ποτηρι ηταν χρονοβορα διαδικασια),και αυτο τρομαζει,γιατι δεν αναγνωριζεις τον εαυτο σου.Δεν μπορεις να του κρυψεις τιποτα,ολα ερχονται μπροστα σου.Δεν ξερω αν οι χιλιαδες σκεψεις ειναι αυτες μου μου φερνουν ριγη καθε βραδυ..η.. η ελλειψη.Απλως δεν ξερω.....ηταν μια δυσκολη νυχτα. καλημερα

----------


## bell

Λιγες μερες πριν ,ενιωσα την αναγκη να γραψω το οτι ειμαι αλκοολικη.Οχιι μονο για την υποστηριξη,και την βοηθεια,και σας ευχαριστω..Ηθελα ισως να ττο δω γραμμενο απο το ιδιο μου το χερι,και οχι σαν σκεψη στο μυαλο.Το μυαλο μερικες φορες,εχει την δυναμη,να ξεθωριαζει,και να ξεχναει αποφασεις που παιρνεις, οσο και σημαντικες και να ειναι αυτες,ιδιαιτερα αν τις πλημμυρισεις με αλκοολ,ξεχνας και τη σκεφτηκες πριν 5 λεπτα.Με μεγαλη δυσκολια πατησα την αποστολη του θεματος,που για μενα αυτοματα,μεσα στο δικο μου μυαλο,την αποδοχη του προβληματος μου(εδω και 13 χρονια).Καθε φορα που αισθανομαι τη επιθυμια να πιω αυτες τις μερες,διαβαζω το θεμα και παιρνω κουραγιο.Δεν ξερω γιατι τα εγραψα ολα αυτα ,αλλα ετσι μου βγηκε αυτη την στιγμη σκεφτομενη, στον αναπαυτικο καναπε μου.:)

----------


## bell

Λιγες μερες πριν ,ενιωσα την αναγκη να γραψω το οτι ειμαι αλκοολικη.Οχιι μονο για την υποστηριξη,και την βοηθεια,και σας ευχαριστω..Ηθελα ισως να ττο δω γραμμενο απο το ιδιο μου το χερι,και οχι σαν σκεψη στο μυαλο.Το μυαλο μερικες φορες,εχει την δυναμη,να ξεθωριαζει,και να ξεχναει αποφασεις που παιρνεις, οσο και σημαντικες και να ειναι αυτες,ιδιαιτερα αν τις πλημμυρισεις με αλκοολ,ξεχνας και τη σκεφτηκες πριν 5 λεπτα.Με μεγαλη δυσκολια πατησα την αποστολη του θεματος,που για μενα αυτοματα,μεσα στο δικο μου μυαλο,την αποδοχη του προβληματος μου(εδω και 13 χρονια).Καθε φορα που αισθανομαι τη επιθυμια να πιω αυτες τις μερες,διαβαζω το θεμα και παιρνω κουραγιο.Δεν ξερω γιατι τα εγραψα ολα αυτα ,αλλα ετσι μου βγηκε αυτη την στιγμη σκεφτομενη, στον αναπαυτικο καναπε μου.:)

----------

